# albinos albinos albinos



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

I know there are alot of albino reptile out there, but i was wondering if anyone has a full list of them and pictures?


----------



## cam (Jul 28, 2006)

froggy lol


----------



## Velten (Jul 28, 2006)

thats one freaky looking frog


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

h yer i mean aussie species only, lol froggy


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 28, 2006)

Albino Darwin's
Albino Olive's
Albino BHP's 
Albino Red belly 
Albino Blue tongues 
Albino Mac's 
Albino Long neck turtle ?
Albino Shingle backs

And no survivors of albino Beardies


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

i think bob withey said 2 of his albino beardeds have lived but are very sklow growers? i will ask him tomorrow when i get my olive from him (yay), any pics??


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 28, 2006)

Albino Small eyed snake


----------



## Reptilia (Jul 28, 2006)

Who has the albino bhps in aus?


----------



## Pyror (Jul 28, 2006)

N. levis pilbarensis. Not in Aus unfortunately...


----------



## snakehunter (Jul 28, 2006)

Albino swamp snake on page 159 of "Australian Snakes, A Natural History" by Richard Shine.
I also remember someone posting a pic of an albino tiger snake not that long ago


----------



## Dave82 (Jul 29, 2006)

that is one cool frog


----------



## Splitmore (Jul 29, 2006)

Memphis Tank is currently breeding albino darwins, blue tounges, shingle backs and darwin carpets. Were all just waiting for pics of them all and the only known adult albino beardie in the world. :roll:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 29, 2006)

ARP used to have an albino Burton's.



Hix


----------



## Basssman (Jul 29, 2006)

Adelaide Zoo have a albino hosmers skink

cheers Sam


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2006)

That frog looks tasty......mmmmmm white chocolate :lol:


----------



## krusty (Jul 29, 2006)

i love the albinos and am working on geting a pair of albino carpets then a pair of albino olives.
so if any one has more pics keep them comeing.


----------



## Rossagon (Jul 29, 2006)

Albino Death adders, and there are a few albino beardies floating around.


----------



## pugsly (Jul 29, 2006)

Theres at least 2 more people havent mentioned.


----------



## tyrone (Jul 29, 2006)

Albino tiger snake


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 29, 2006)

albino chondro


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 29, 2006)

That because there is a couple that people are trying best to kept at this stage secret.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jul 29, 2006)

It has probably been posted before but it is still worth looking at ........

Awesome


----------



## Mase (Jul 29, 2006)

freak show ! that frog looks like something from outta space .. it must be related to E.T.


----------



## krusty (Jul 30, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Theres at least 2 more people havent mentioned.



well come on spill the beans.............or at least tell me if they are pythons.
because thats all im interested in.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 30, 2006)

Isn't that a leucistic ball?
Not really an albino


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 30, 2006)

I have heard that a Albino Sandfire woma has been found, can't wait to see pic's of that !


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 30, 2006)

albino trouser snake (just for jokes)


----------



## bOJOjojo (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive seen an albino echidna...obviously not a reptile tho, and ive heard of albino corn snakes, but they're american.


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 30, 2006)

i didnt think you could make a list of albino's as i was under the impressioon it is possible for all specie's to throw an albino


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting confused here, are we talking about Australian species or any species or Australian species but only in Australia ? If it is any species then the list is almost endless.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought it was only about Australian species, most know the list of albinos overseas is almost endless. 

I too would love to see pics of the albino woma that has apparently been bred. 

How about pics or they don't exist.........LOL


----------



## scotchbo (Jul 30, 2006)

im talking about any Australian species


----------



## Kirby (Jul 30, 2006)

albino murray darling turtle...

... this pic isnt mine... found it on the net...


----------



## Retic (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought it was Australian species but when Ball pythons and albino GTP's and others were mentioned I wasn't sure.


----------



## basketcase (Jul 30, 2006)

hugsta said:


> I too would love to see pics of the albino woma that has apparently been bred.



*caught* hugsta


----------



## hugsta (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL, Jonno, I have heard it exists from some very reliable sources, I just wish it was mine...LOL


----------

